# Can I disable the "Show your signature" option?



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi!

I just added a sig today. But I don't want to include the silly thing in all of my posts.

Is there a way to set the post option for "Show your signature" to default to unchecked?

The only option I see in the User CP is a way to stop seeing all of the sigs. But that just prevents ME from being annoyed. I'd like to try to avoid annoying others as well  

Thanks!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Main page, User CP, Edit Options, scroll down.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

davring said:


> Main page, User CP, Edit Options, scroll down.


Do you mean this?

Visible Post ElementsYou have the option to show or hide various elements of messages, which may be of use to users on slow internet connections, or who want to remove extraneous clutter from posts.Show Signatures

That would prevent me from seeing your sig. It would not prevent me from posting my sig with every post.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Your sig is not visible now...


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

davring said:


> Your sig is not visible now...


That's because when I replied, I scrolled down and unchecked "Show your signature" in the Miscellaneous options.

Edit: My point here is that I don't want to have to remember to scroll down every time I post. I want my sig off by default. I'll turn it on when I think it matters.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I just turned mine off, I think most people have them on to provide more information .


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Something I didn't know, when you turn the feature back on it puts it back on all previous post that were made with it turned off.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

davring said:


> Something I didn't know, when you turn the feature back on it puts it back on all previous post that were made with it turned off.


No, they do not. Look at post 3, and at this post. Then look at the rest of my posts.

#3 and this post = no sig.
rest of my posts in this thread = sig.

Edit: I don't think I'm doing a good job of explaining what my problem is.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I guess I don't understand what you are saying and on top of that I'm not sure what I just told you either


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Let me try again.

When I post, sometimes I want to include my sig, sometimes I do not. Generally if the sig is longer than what I'm posting, I wouldn't want to include it.

I have the option when I post whether or not to include it. Below the reply window there's a bunch of additional options. 

When you don't have a signature, you don't even see this option. But when you DO have a signature, it defaults to having this box checked.

I am looking for a way to change the default behavior. Since the majority of the time I don't want to include my signature, I want the default behavior to be such that my signature does not get added to my post.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Now I follow you, not sure how to do it if it can be done at all. Maybe a mod can answer your question. Does make good sense though.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can also click "Go Advanced" and choose not to show your signature in an individual post.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just added a sig today. But I don't want to include the silly thing in all of my posts.
> 
> ...


In the CP the "do Not Show Signatures" check box is only to hide signatures for you. That option does not hide your signature from others. It is designed to hide signatures in the event you are a person that is annoyed by signatures.

To not show your signature in a particular post you would have to do as Stuart outlined in the previous post.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You can also click "Go Advanced" and choose not to show your signature in an individual post.





Jason Nipp said:


> To not show your signature in a particular post you would have to do as Stuart outlined in the previous post.


Unfortunately, the OP is looking for something different: For each post he makes, the OP wants the checkbox to default to "checked", so that his signature is NOT shown with his reply. For only the circumstances where information in his signature is needed, at that point the OP would clear the checkmark and let his signature show.

I could see where this would be useful if you have a signature that spells out in detail your equipment and configuration. If you spend most of your time in the watercooler, Movies forum, and TV show talk forum, you don't want your signature to show, so you want the default to be "checked" for "hide signature". For that rare time you contibute to an issues thread, you want to manually clear the checkbox and show the signature...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Why don't you just post your full setup in one of _those _forums and then put a link to it in your signature like a lot of people around here do. Then everyone doesn't have to see your setup if they don't want to.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

That's what I do... I should have thought to mention that!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I think that's the best option, personally, since it doesn't clutter threads with 10 extra lines of filler with everyone post. 

Mine would be simple: HR21, HR10-250. So I won't bore you all. :lol:


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Why don't you just post your full setup in one of _those _forums and then put a link to it in your signature like a lot of people around here do. Then everyone doesn't have to see your setup if they don't want to.


I saw someone else doing that yesterday and was going to use that as the backup option. I just assumed that since this software offers a bajillion config options that it was there and I was just missing it.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

